# The Delta Dilemma; Hit 'Em Where It Hurts Most . . .



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm among the tens of thousands of irate Delta victims aka "consumers" who wants to hit back. That's not an exaggeration either, using the term "hit back" because if you ask most of us who have attempted to get parts for our Delta machinery, from Delta Machinery and their suppliers, we feel as though we've been slapped in the face and so have their authorized parts vendors and service centers! I don't want to turn the other cheek. 

We're a small forum and I know we can't hit them in their pocketbook enough to even be worth noticing (heck they are doing a fine job of that to themselves), but we have enough members who belong to enough other forums that we might be able to get DM's attention. Here's my idea. If we took out a full page ad or even a half page ad in one or two of the largest woodworking publications, and if that advert was written professionally but still got the point across warning would-be buyers of Delta Machinery that they should avoid buying such machinery at all costs, a boycott of sorts, I think we'd get their attention enough that they either have to get their asses in gear and start fulfilling back-orders or else they'll have to file bankruptcy eventually. And while I am not one to wish bad things on anyone, even to people or entities I dislike, I am ready to make Delta finally address their complete and utter irresponsible behavior to the best of my ability no matter the consequences to them. 

If this were to get off the ground we could hire an accounting firm or someone to take the donations until we received enough to start taking out ads. Small ones at first as we can afford and also have someone put up a webpage (I would do that free of charge) with a good domain name we could spread that far and wide also. I imagine that with all the forums we are members of we would be able to find a reputable accountant or lawyer who is a woodworker who would volunteer to be the secretary at little or no cost where we could send donations to pay for ads. These ads should be written before donations are taken so the prospective donor can see what he's a part of and what he's buying. I would want to insist that the secretary keep open books like I do so every penny could be accounted for. 

It wouldn't take much time from any of us really, and Delta owners, for a donation as little as a buck or two, could possibly be part of something that actually might make a difference. Not as vindictiveness or revenge, but professionally managed, boycotts generally have a huge impact on how the target company responds. This isn't normally the type of thing I would be involved in and especially not the type of thing I would give birth to like this, but I'm over being pissed and now I just want my dang parts. Who thinks this might be worthwhile?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think it is a great thought- but- foreign owned now I think. Could care less what we think- I think Delta is already destined to go the way of the dodo bird- It is history. Consolidation. Why have ten brands when we can have 2 that use the same parts- all Chinese. If you do not like it then tough. Welcome to the one world new world order. Me I will have to reconsider my delta tools- the 2 old ones- bandsaw and scrollsaw- I will find a way to keep. The planer. Well it does not know it yet but it is history. 

Why do I feel this way- if we can't fix what we have then we have to buy their new machine whether it is a POS or not- Disgusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:
Delete this post if needed.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike believe me that's what the attempt is - consolidation. Force us to buy more and more disposable machines. But Delta is still one of if not the biggest labels (that equates to money no matter who owns it) aka "brands" in the woodworking industry. They aren't going to let that be trashed and take it sitting down no matter if the company is owned by Americans or aliens. And why would your post need to be deleted? Just because you don't agree with me? 

Heck if that were the case we'd be deleting each others' posts all the time. :lolol:


BTW the NWO has been here for decades most people just don't know it yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2013)

For me we are bounding on politics- Why get rid of delta- Huge number of existing machines- great way to create a"need" to buy new. Get rid of brand that has most out there. It is why we are definitely going down the wrong road- pretty soon we will not know how to manufacture anything nor control any of the standards. Then we will be at the mercy of whomever supplies us.
I know my post would not offend you- hell we disagree all the time-  this is good. hell if we thought the same- we would not need you. :gigglesign:


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 6, 2013)

While I do not own any delta tools and have not bought any because of the horror story I have read about customer service I would be game for a donation of some sort to help better the cause.

The only thing that came to my mind would be to consult an atourney before dving into this. I would be concerned about a possible slander suit. just a thought


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

No slander. Boycotts are pretty common. And effective. 

And Mike the Unisaw is still manufactured here - not that that's enough to keep them from just closing down the brand (I simply do not believe they are there yet). I don't see this as a political discussion and that was not my intent. You _can_ inject politics but it isn't necessary IMO. Again that is just my opinion. This thread was _intended_ to be a discussion about whether it's worth pursuing a boycott of an existing company. For political reasons, you do not think it is, and your view is well noted. 

P.S. I just heard a rumor that Delta was moving 100% of their tool production back into the United States but will only be selling their product in China. :teethlaugh:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2013)

I have voiced my opinion of delta many times, they are not what they used to be and never will be again I'm afraid. Newbies and the unknowing will buy them but the veterans won't, especially those of us that have been burned. Can we generate enough funds to make a difference? Will others in the wood working community take a stand also? The delta name has been tarnished and the new owners of the company haven't figured that out yet and if and when they do delta will be too far gone. These problems have already been discussed among wood workers for a few years now, they are aware I think and are already boycotting them by spreading the word and not purchasing their products. If us wood workers took it to another level would it make a difference? I don't think so, china is happy selling their disposable goods.
These are just my thoughts and 2 cents worth. :dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> .... The delta name has been tarnished and the new owners of the company haven't figured that out yet and if and when they do delta will be too far gone. ..... If us wood workers took it to another level would it make a difference? I don't think so, china is happy selling their disposable goods....



These things are difficult if not impossible to quantify. My opinion is the brand still makes wayyyyyy too much money for them to discard it. That's key factor. If it didn't they would never have bought it. They didn't buy it to discard it - no way man that would be silly. Yes they plan to dump their cheap crap on the unknowing newbies, and they plan to do that by using the name "Delta" and by targeting the guys who don't know any better and that number is very high compared to those of us who do know better - and that means multi multi multi millions in sales all because that brand still means something to so many ignorant woodworkers. 

I may be all wet behind the ears thinking it would work, but I have seen boycotts work before and the company usually makes changes sooner rather than later. Also just my opinion. Thanks for yours too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2013)

Kevin I agree they won't just discard it, it's like harbor freight, cheap chinese crap but they sell a ton of it.
If the consumer does nothing to tell the manufacturer what they expect then......well they have done nothing. But then again the manufacturer may not care about parts and just continue with the use it and discard it disposable marketing strategy. Ware housing and manufacturing parts may just be seen as an expense and not a high profit margin money maker. The american people seem to have accepted this. :dunno: Will Delta care? :dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought long and hard about this, and in the end, I love popcorn... 

I support the idea, but I doubt it makes much difference. Those of us who maintain our tools are likely a small portion of their sales. I simply believe today's culture is all about cheap and disposable. I think the bottom line is far more important to the company than their reputation among serious woodworkers. Sad...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I simply believe today's culture is all about cheap and disposable. I think the bottom line is far more important to the company than their reputation among serious woodworkers. Sad...



That is my thinking also, and I have absolutely no idea of which way I would vote.:dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I support the idea, but I doubt it makes much difference. Those of us who maintain our tools are likely a small portion of their sales.



Exactly, and that's why a boycott. They may not care about tens of thousands who are currently on back orders, but when hundreds of thousands of potential customers are being told not to buy their unsupported junk, they will care.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin I agree they won't just discard it, it's like harbor freight, cheap chinese crap but they sell a ton of it.



No no no you guys are just not getting it. And this is nothing like HF Greg. Everyone knows they are sacrificing quality for price with HF, but they also know or at least believe that HF will be around next year. Not so with DM. Most of the people who buy DM products have no clue that they are buying from a company reeling from disorganization. And the status quo with DM is that their current income offsets the lack of sales by supplying the parts to older machinery. They have no reason to care if they sell parts right now because they want to milk the name cow for a couple of more years or more - that's the whole reason they bought the name! If we cut their income down enough from the new sales it will definitely get their attention. 

I see also that the idea may not be good unless it is given to a PR company (virtually all successful boycotts are in fact PR campaigns run by professional PR firms) but that doesn't deter me. . . . . I have a vision.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a vision. Uh oh better get his wife in on this- she is a nurse..................


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a vision. Uh oh better get his wife in on this- she is a nurse..................



But then again maybe we will get another national holiday out of it?????????????


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a vision. Uh oh better get his wife in on this- she is a nurse..................



We're thinking way too much alike. I thought of the same speech when I typed that . 

_"I have a dream . . . that *one* day, Delta with RISE up, and live out the true meaning of their creed . . . and ship us some dayum parts! . . . " 
_


----------



## scrimman (Feb 6, 2013)

I am one of the burned, and I'm @#!! tired of the planned obsolescence game. I've been avoiding their products like the plague for years now.


----------



## Shop Dad (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm with you Kevin. One way or another Delta should be held accountable. I just replace the broken switch on my Delta lathe with one from Grizzly (who does stock parts) because I couldn't get it from Delta after months of trying. This is a creative way to get either their attention or other woodworkers, whomever is listening. Perhaps an open letter to Delta Manufacturing?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I had some time to chew on this a bit and I voted. I guess I have already been boycotting them all along anyway.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't believe that I'm the only one who went for the popcorn...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one who went for the popcorn...


I don't have any teeth I can't eat popcorn.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one who went for the popcorn...



Well you're either a great leader or a lousy follower.


----------



## Walt (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep something in mind. The Delta you are referring to is not the Delta of former times. The name Delta was sold along with the company and is no longer what it once was. The old Delta service is "sort of" still around, but much of the rest is history.

The main issues are manufacture, wharehousing, distribution, and of of parts forthcoming from the above three.

Since many of the parts for Delta equipment were not manufactured by Delta, but rather jobbers, when the company sold, the jobbers did not go along with the sale and the new Delta has not made arrangements to pick up the work those jobber did.

One thing I am curious about though is........Since apparently the new Delta is manufacturing/producing new equipment such as the 46-460 lathe, where are the parts coming from? If they have parts for new manufacture, why not parts for service?

This seems to give justification to a "Getting the word out" philosophy on our part and making other potential purchasers aware of the situation.

Walt


----------



## EricJS (Feb 11, 2013)

Walt said:


> Keep something in mind. The Delta you are referring to is not the Delta of former times. The name Delta was sold along with the company and is no longer what it once was. The old Delta service is "sort of" still around, but much of the rest is history.
> 
> The main issues are manufacture, wharehousing, distribution, and of of parts forthcoming from the above three.
> 
> ...



Parts for service would require separate packaging. The new owners evidently elected to ignore that aspect until new "jobbers" can be established. A very poor decision since they probably paid a lot for the name. Now they're further damaging that name. :i_dunno:


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 12, 2013)

I am one of the popcorn eaters on this. I have a couple of Delta tools and am not likely to buy any more but it is more of a quality issue than parts availability.


----------

